# Cold smoke generator



## elkhorn98 (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone seen this?  It is on ebay for $40.

http://www.porkypas.com

Interesting...But I am thinking to build a cold smoke box to use on top of my masterbuilt electric smoker.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 26, 2007)

There is a thread about this the maker of one model was talking about it


----------



## fiddler252 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cold smoke generator. You can hook it up to a BBQ grill or smoker it does not produce any heat perfect for smoking cheese. Check it out. http://porkypas.com


----------

